

Toktumi Line2 has an answer for AT&T iPhone hang-ups - fthead9
http://www.usatoday.com/tech/columnist/edwardbaig/2010-04-29-baig29_ST_N.htm?

======
fthead9
Love this app, can finally use my iPhone at home. Never had a dropped call on
WiFi and the sound quality is great. I know there are a few portable personal
WiFi devices out there. Any recommendations? When my AT&T contract is up I'm
thinking of just using my iPhone with a WiFi device and drop AT&T completely.

